# Storing Silver



## Free Soul (1 August 2008)

Ok, I got some silver coins, and sealed them in cling film followed by putting them in a sealable box.  They were brand spanking shiny when I first got them.  Now after about 3 weeks, they have black spots on some of them.  What can I do to avoid this from happening. Is there anyway to clean it?  Is it worth cleaning it or will that just decrease their value?


----------



## Nyden (1 August 2008)

Proper handling is a must for any metal prior to storage - acids / oils from your hands can badly degrade a lot of things over time. If these coins are very valuable, you should be using gloves.

I've read about using some sort of wax or oil on metal surfaces, not sure about silver though ... sorry.


----------



## Boyou (1 August 2008)

Here is the link to Kitco's Silver Discussion Group.

https://www.kitcomm.com/forumdisplay.php?f=8

I have seen the topic of storage and handling of Silver mentioned there several times.Sorry I  can't be more specific.....happy hunting


----------

